

Will someone please buy hn.com and point it here? - eluos

hackernews.com would be comparably appropriate
======
larrys
A good suggestion but 2 letter domains are worth hundreds of thousands of
dollars. They won't see the value in doing that.

------
pkamb
<http://hackerne.ws>

